# looking for work



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello to all 
I am living in Darwin work as licensed aircraft engineer and want to work in Thailand my Wife is Thai and we want to build a house in Thailand at some stage.
so for now I am looking for a job as Aircraft engineer in Thailand and would like to know if any of you know of opportunities


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

oh boy, you speak, read and write Thai? If not, go for an 'Education Visa'. 
Sorry, I sound bit discouraging, but you might want to look through Thailand visa on google.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*job search*



Malcome S said:


> Hello to all
> I am living in Darwin work as licensed aircraft engineer and want to work in Thailand my Wife is Thai and we want to build a house in Thailand at some stage.
> so for now I am looking for a job as Aircraft engineer in Thailand and would like to know if any of you know of opportunities



Malcome: 

You have a unique and specific skill, aircraft engineer. Your best approach to finding this job in Thailand is to go directly to the major international airlines and present your desire and your credentials. Asking for assignment to Thailand. 

Employment in Thailand is covered in many threads in this forum. Employment is highly regulated. A work permit is required, and this requirement is enforced. 

As Mr. Cooke pointed out, speaking Thai would be a *great* advantage. 

Review the 23JUN12 thread "Thailand Jobs - websites and resources". This thread contains approximately 10 job search websites that have openings in Thailand.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for the rep

well i dont speak much Thai wife dont teach me much Ha Ha but il follow your lead 

Thanks again


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

You can also get a spousal visa "O" because you are married.


----------



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks will be in Thailand in December and look into that...


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Malcome S said:


> Thanks will be in Thailand in December and look into that...


... meaning that you go to the That embassy in Australia and get an 'O' visa that you can then extend on the grounds of marriage. getting it in Thailand is very complicated.
No such thing as a spousal visa.


----------



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

ok that is good advice your right things are a bit different in Thailand when it comes to dealing with government departments...

we are going for 2 weeks for brother in laws wedding... have to see about work over there before we actualy move over....


thanks again


----------



## Billybear (Sep 23, 2011)

Malcome S said:


> Hello to all
> I am living in Darwin work as licensed aircraft engineer and want to work in Thailand my Wife is Thai and we want to build a house in Thailand at some stage.
> so for now I am looking for a job as Aircraft engineer in Thailand and would like to know if any of you know of opportunities


i am currently studying aircraft engineering in university. do you think i will have many opportunities when i finish to work abroad (preferably thailand but anyway in asia is okay for me!) or will i definitely need some experience working where i am first (i live in the UK)? also which is the best trade to go for; systems, manufacturing or design?


----------



## Malcome S (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok I came into the industry due to the military and I am a mechanical engineer. I think if you are coming from university you will have to look for a country where they actually build and design aircraft like Canada, US (Boing), Germany (Airbus), I don’t think Thailand have any major aviation production businesses at this time, but Thailand is coming up the economic ladder so if here is nothing now there might be in the future. As for experience it is always good to have experience the only thing you need to remember is that in Asia you will need to adapt everything you know to a different culture and people and you have to adapt or even rewrite you knowledge, experience and thinking to these people or you will have a very hard time especially when you are posted in a higher position and have to manage your co workers.
I hope this helps a bit and welcome to the aviation club

Michael


----------



## Billybear (Sep 23, 2011)

Malcome S said:


> Ok I came into the industry due to the military and I am a mechanical engineer. I think if you are coming from university you will have to look for a country where they actually build and design aircraft like Canada, US (Boing), Germany (Airbus), I don’t think Thailand have any major aviation production businesses at this time, but Thailand is coming up the economic ladder so if here is nothing now there might be in the future. As for experience it is always good to have experience the only thing you need to remember is that in Asia you will need to adapt everything you know to a different culture and people and you have to adapt or even rewrite you knowledge, experience and thinking to these people or you will have a very hard time especially when you are posted in a higher position and have to manage your co workers.
> I hope this helps a bit and welcome to the aviation club
> 
> Michael


Yes it does help thanks. I'm just trying to work out where in the industry I want to specialise and Thailand is not my only option just Asia in general. It's just what I love. But yes you've given me a lot to think about. Thanks a lot

Nicholas


----------

